# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D modeling, visualization, animation, 3D printing, CNC

## Aevtrid

Services in the field of 3D modeling, visualization, animation, 3D printing, CNC. Delivery of products for needs of visualization, animation; compatibility with common 3d editors, Unity, Unreal Engine and/or 3D printing, CNC machine processing.
Some of my works on:
https://www.artstation.com/aevtrid,
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2q...gzlCEahqYbj5Aw.

Regards,
Alexander Volkov.
e-mail: aevtrid@gmail.com,
tel.: +7 (912) 598-95-16 (+WhatsApp, Viber, Telegram),
Skype: evenbur.

----------

